# Emg billing with ncs



## seanny (Jan 22, 2013)

So I have studied the new EMG codes (95907-95913) and they seem straight-forward.  Our reimbursements are about 70% less than before for these complicated and time-consuming diagnostic tests, which was sort of expected.

I'm having trouble with Humana, Medicare, and Medicaid.  When I add the +95886 (add-on to show and EMG was performed in addition to the NCS (95912), it gets denied as "not payable seperately."

Does anyone else know how else to report and EMG and NCS together?  Or can anyone offer any insight or has anyone else run into this?

I have appealed the Medicaid (may never hear back) and Humana, but am not holding my breath.  It was my understanding that the code changes would help, but now I'm fighting the payors again.


----------

